
Trump answers phone call from Taiwan, China may retaliate - dvdhnt
http://www.wsj.com/articles/donald-trump-spoke-with-taiwan-president-tsai-ing-wen-1480718423
======
crawlspace
I think it's a good sign. I will be grateful for any President that not only
breaks convention, but points out how contradictory the policy was in the
first place. I'm sure he will treat China with respect and fairness when they
call.

